# lawn mower value



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm getting ready to sell a Huskee 21-hp 46" deck width riding mower. It's about 10 years old, needs belts and I'd like some input on what y'all think its worth. Would I be better off selling it as-is or spending the time and money on belts and sell it ready-to-go? Other than needing belts, it runs great. Only reason I'm selling is because I found a great deal on a 2010 John Deere and I don't need 2.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sell it as is....and don't mess with it

Check craigslist for some pricing.....


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 with what Muddskipper said, unless your time (and patience) have no value!


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, guys. That's pretty much what I was thinking, too. The belts that it needs are about $70 at Tractor Supply and they should be able to install them in about an hour. I'm having a hard time finding a comparable mower for sale anywhere to judge approximate value, though. Does somewhere in the $500-600 range sound reasonable?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I bought a used Husky 54 inch for $600 working.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would fix the belts and get it cleaned up and running really good. That takes all of the questions away from the buyer, like is the mow deck bent and that is why the belts aren't on there, etc. 

Personally, I wouldn't give you much money at all for a mower that I can't watch cut grass. IMO you would be lucky to get $100 for the mower in its current condition. If you think about the price above at $600, my guesstimated value of $100 for the broken equipment, plus $75 plus tax and expense to go get the RIGHT part, plus labor to install it, you are going to be around the $350 mark. 

There is $250 in questions about a broken mower, not the least of which is how will the engine run/transmission pull under the load of actually mowing grass.

Just my .02.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I mow 5 acres,so a back-up mower is a good thing.Unless you have no room to store it at all,I'd buy a belt off ebay,fix it back to top shape,and keep it for a spare.That 10 year old mower may be a better mower than the new one your a-fixin to buy.Just my 2cents from past experience.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

to a potential buyer, need some work done severely cuts down on your asking price. DOesnt matter if its an easy fix or not. To get maximum return, fix it and clean it up as much as u can.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the input, fellas. I ordered the belts from Tractor Supply; they ought to arrive in a couple days. So, once I get everything on and cleaned up, what do y'all think would be a reasonable asking price? I've seen similar ones online anywhere from $500 that look pretty rough to $1100 for a slightly bigger one in about the same condition.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Ask $650 sell for $550.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

If it works well after you get the belts then consider keeping it. Pekerwood makes a good point. As for the brand, Husky generally dones not have a good rep on the market and that will hurt resale a bit. If you are willing to wait ask 500.00. If your in a hurry then 400.00


----------

